# HILFE: Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.



## wollewer (25. Mai 2009)

Meine __ Olive ca.1,90cm hoch und seit ca. 2 Jahren eingpflanzt, hat seit dem strengen Winter alle Blätter verloren und bis jetzt keine neuen bekommen.
Krazt man mit dem Fingernagel an den Ästen ist es unter der Rinde grün.
Meine Frage, warten oder eine neue besorgen?

Das selbe gilt auch für meine beiden Hanfpalmen, Wachstum null.
Ich könnte heulen vor Wut, denn die Palmen waren ca. 1,70cm hoch und hatten jeder ca. 20 Wedel.

Wer weiß Rat?

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Dodi (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Hallo Wolle,

das gleiche Problem hatten wir mit unserer Olive auch. Nach diesem harten Winter hat sie ebenfalls alle Blätter abgeworfen, treibt jedoch seit ca. 2, 3 Wochen neue. Ich unterstütze die Olive seit sie Wachstum zeigt, in dem ich sie alle paar Tage mit Wasser versorge - etwas Dünger hat sie auch bekommen.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch abwarten, da sie im Holz noch grün ist. Vielleicht treibt sie noch aus.

Die Palmen sollten jedoch schon längst Wachstum zeigen - bei uns blühen sie derzeit!
Wie sehen denn die Hanfpalmen aus? Hier wären Bilder nicht schlecht, dann kann man mehr sagen.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Da hänge ich mich gleich mal an 

Unsere Olive hat das selbe Symptom, aber ist im Topf und noch klein (ca. 40cm).
Sie sieht erbärmlich aus, weiß aber net obs unter der Rinde noch grün ist , (net probiert).


----------



## wollewer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten.
Werde heute abend vesuchen einige Bilder einzustellen.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Kleines Update:

So sieht sie aus
 

und der Stamm/obere Zweig ist "Grün" nach der Nagelprobe

Überwintert hat sie kühl aber hell im Keller, mit ab und zu gießen.


----------



## wollewer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Hallo Zusammen

Habe gestern in einer großen Freilandgärtnerei in Köln nachgefragt.
Der freundliche Mitarbeiter zeigte mir seine ausgepflanzten Oliven ( Stammdurchmesser ca. 50cm ) alle kahl wie meine.
Er meinte das wenn noch Leben in den Zweigen währe die Olive in den nächsten 6 Wochen austreiben werde, man sollte dies mit düngen unterstützen.
Das gleiche würde für die Hanfpalmen gelten

Ich bin jetzt sehr zuversichtig das meine Pflanzen überlebt haben und hoffe auch das ihr euren Pflanzen noch eine wenig Zeit gibt und sie sich eventuell wieder erholen


gruß wolle


----------



## Dodi (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Hallo Wolle,

na, das klingt ja gut! 

Dann heisst es noch: abwarten und hoffen! :beeten


----------



## wollewer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Hallo zusammen

jetzt ist es gewiss die Hanfpalmen haben nicht überlebt, trotz intakter wurzeln hat das Herz der Pflanze zuviel Frost abbekommen. Bei beiden konnten wir jetzt die abgeschnittenen Blätter ohne weiteres herrausziehen. Der Duft der uns dann entgengenschlug war sehr ekelig.
Habe sofort für Ersatz gesorgt und 2 neue Hanfpalmen eingepflanzt.
Werde mich natürlich diesen Winter auch wenn er noch so milde sein sollte, gewissenhaft meine Palmen versorgen ( Winterschutzvlies )

PS. Die Olive hat immer noch kein einziges Blatt, gebe aber die Hoffnung nicht auf.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## goldfisch (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Hallo Wolle,



wollewer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Habe sofort für Ersatz gesorgt und 2 neue Hanfpalmen eingepflanzt.



Hallo Wolle,

Geduld ist die Tugend der Gärtnerei. 

Vieleicht hättest Du mit den Palmen noch warten sollen. Also ich konnte in diesem Jahr bisher bei allen drei Zwergpalmen und je einer Nonimal  (von 3) und Wagner (von 4) Hanfpalme die Blätter ziehen, nachdem die Blattstiele herausgefault sind. Eine der Zwergpalmen und die Wagner haben inzwischen jeweils das dritte Blatt. Die normale Hanfpalme seit 5 Jahren ausgeflanzt, stagniert noch. Die beiden übrigen Zwergpalmen lassen auch noch keinen Austrieb erkennen. Meine Jubae hat nur noch vertrocknete Blätter, ist aber noch fest. Mein  kleiner Dicksonia fibrosa hat auch überraschend ausgetrieben.

Aber dieses Jahr lasse ich alles noch stehen. Ich gebe zu das die Palmen in diesem Zustand nicht atraktiv aussehen. Ich finde es  besser wenn die Planzen am Standort in Ruhe ihren Habitus ausbilden können.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## wollewer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Hallo Jürgen

Du bist also der festen Meinung das ich noch hätte warten müssen, aber wenn die Palme im innern so stark nach vergärten riecht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das da noch etwas herraus wächst.
Eine Plame habe ich vorrübergehend in einen großen Kübel gesetzt, um sie später zu entsorgen, werde sie jetzt noch eine Weile behalten, da du mir wieder Hoffnung gemacht hast ( glaube aber nicht so recht daran )

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Servus

Bei meiner Olive geht auch nix weiter 

Kein Austrieb zu erkennen 

Ich lasse sie mal vor sich hin vegetieren


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Hallo Helmut,
auch Du gibst immer tolle Unterstützung, wenn es um TEICHE geht...
Vielleicht kann ich Dir im Falle "Olivenbäumchen" jetzt mal helfen
Das von Dir eingestellte Bild zeigt, wenn ich es richtig sehe, daß Dein Bäumchen in ordentlich lehmhaltigem Boden in einem Plastik-Container steht, richtig?
Als "kleine Starthilfen" ..... könnten folgende Maßnahmen greifen:
- als erstes umpflanzen in einen Ton-(Terracotta)-Kübel, Plastik läßt Wasser in lehmhaltigen Boden schlecht verdunsten! Oliven mögen keine Staunässe!!
- wenn Du dann umpflanzt, schau nach, wie durchgewurzelt das Bäumchen ist und ob die Wurzeln nicht gar am verrotten sind... durch zuviel Feuchtigkeit im Plastik-Container - entsprechend sollte auch der Tontopf-Kübel gfs. 1 oder 2 Nummern größer gewählt werden
- ggfs. einen vorsichtigen Wurzelrückschnitt vornehmen - bis in den "gesunden" Teil
- VORSICHTIGER Rückschnitt der einzelnen Ästchen, bis Du siehst, daß Du "im Leben" bist
- altes, vertrocknetes Laub vorsichtig entfernen, selbst auf die Gefahr hin, daß das Bäumchen für einige Zeit "nackig" ist
- wenn umgetopft, Kaffeemehl (also Kaffeepulver, welches durch die Kaffeemaschine gelaufen ist und normalerweise weggeschmissen wird) als Düngung vorsichtig in die obere Schicht Erde einarbeiten - viele Pflanzen, so auch Bougainville, __ Hortensien, Rosen, Zitrusgewächse sind ganz verrückt auf Kaffeemehl - das kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen
- gießen: immer nur dann, wenn Du kleine "Risse" in der oberen Erdkrumme siehst, Olivenbäume mögen es eher ein wenig trocken denn zu nass
- überwintern: hell, bei 5 - 10°C, gießen dann alle 14 Tage... mal "'nen Schluck Wasser"... und ab dem Frühjahr, so ca. März häufiger giessen, ggfs. etwas frische Erde rauf und düngen..
Und jetzt drück' ich Dir die Daumen, daß die Aktion von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird!
Eva-Maria


----------



## goldfisch (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

ich hab leider nur Topf-Oliven, aber das man den Boden aufsäuert lese ich jetzt zu ersten mal. Hast Du eine Quelle ? Ich war bisher der Meinung das es der Baum eher basisch mag. Kaffesatz verwende ich eigentlich nur bei Kamelie, Azale, Hortensie u. Co.

Auch bevorzuge ich bei meinen Exoten Kunststofftöpfe um den Wärmeverlust durch Verdunstung zu vermeiden. Vermutlich ist der aber nur homeopatisch.
Das es Oliven trocken mögen, kann ich mir aufgrund der Herkunft auch nicht vorstellen. Staunässe mag schädlich sein.

Auspflanzen wollte ich auch schon immer mal, dazu braucht man aber vermutlich die entsprechenden Sorten für Frankreich und Südengland.
Eine kleine Discounterolive ist beim Test bis auf den Boden zurückgefroren.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Extra für Dich, lieber Helmut...
bin ich mal fix raus in den Garten bzw. auf die Terrasse und habe ein paar Bilder von unseren "Südländern" gemacht....
Wie Du siehst, Kaffeemehl und s.o. scheint ihnen bestens zu bekommen
Den Olivenbaum kauften wir bei einer Größe von ca. 1,20... heute ist er gut und gern 1,80 hoch - wird ganzjährig zurückgeschnitten, wenn da einzelne Triebe zu vorwitzig werden. Die Früchte können eh' nicht gegessen werden.
Das Orangebäumchen steht (allerdings) die meiste Zeit des Jahres im Wohnzimmer, nur Juli & August stellen wir es raus. Die Spiegelung in der Terrassentür ließ sich leider nicht vermeiden.
Die Hortensie steht jetzt das 3. Jahr, war mal ein "kleines unscheinbares Ding".
lG
Eva-Maria


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Zum Thema winterharte Oliven hier noch ein interessanter Thread:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20414


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Servus Eva-Maria

Danke für deine lieben Tipps 

Werde ich beherzigen .....
... der Topf ist allerdings ein Terracotta-Topf mit 12-15cm Durchmesser  der mit normaler Gartenerde (Lehmig, aus dem Garten) betopft wurde.

 

Also nochmals raus > Wurzeln einkürzen > wieder mit dem lehmigen Substrat eintopfen > eingetrocknete Blätter und Äste zurückschneiden > mäßig gießen und mit Kaffeesud düngen 

Soll ich einen größeren Topf nehmen 

Ja, und so sollte die Olive auch einmal aussehen


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Auch Dir danke Christine, für den sehr aufschlußreichen Link 

Den muß ich verschlafen haben ....


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Hallo Helmut,
größerer Topf - mmhh, ich weiß ja nicht wie groß der Wurzelballen an Deinem Bäumchen ist. Habe nur festgestellt, daß unser Olivenbaum mächtig durchwurzelte.
Der Terracotta-Topf, in dem er jetzt steht, ist ein 90 - 100 l Topf... und den hat er erst vor 1 Woche verpasst gekriegt. Der vorherige Topf wurde nach unten hin immer schlanker... und prompt ist uns das gute Stück letzte Woche umgekippt, Krone wohl etwas zu groß... und alles war in Scherben. DIESES Mal waren wir schlauer und haben gleich einen Kübel genommen, der eine entsprechende Standfläche hat, da kippt jetzt nix mehr! 3 lange Wurzeln habe ich beherzt zurückgeschnitten.... bis jetzt "meckert der Oli" nicht
Ich stelle ALLE unsere Kübel übrigens auch immer auf "tönerne Füße", damit... a)Gießwasser immer gut durch das Loch im Boden ablaufen kann und ich keine Staunässe kriegen.... und b)mir die __ Asseln nicht unter die Töpfe gehen und mir die Wurzeln abfressen!
Hat sich bestens bewährt,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich habe nur Erfahrungswerte - die eigenen! Im letzten Jahr "murkelte" unser Olivenbaum ein wenig rum, Kaffeemehl in Maßen, 2 - 3 Mal im Abstand von 4 - 6 Wochen raufgegeben und es hat supi funktioniert. Bei __ Hortensien, Bougainville, Rosen... mach' ich dies schon jahrelang.
in Südeuropa, Portugal, Spanien, ist es oft monatelang super-trocken... und die Olivenbäume wachsen und gedeihen. Meiner Erfahrung nach, Oliven lieber etwas trockner halten als zu nass....
Dies sind wie gesagt, persönliche Erfahrungswerte!
Eva-Maria


----------



## goldfisch (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Hallo Eva-Maria


Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen Meiner Erfahrung nach, Oliven lieber etwas trockner halten als zu nass....
> Eva-Maria


stimmt eigentlich auch wieder.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Servus Eva-Maria

Na ja, der Topf hat einen Durchmesser von 12-15 cm, die Höhe ca. auch 15 cm.

Ich denke für einen großen Kübel ist die Pflanze dann doch noch zu klein .

Ich topfe die Olive mal in einen 20iger Topf 

Danke für deinen Tipp


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE:  Olive und Hanfpalme kahl.*

Hallo Helmut,
na klar... Topf sollte max. 2 Nummern größer sein gegenüber dem jetzigen!
Hatte ich auch in meinem ersten post geschrieben....
Solch' einen Riesen-Kübel wie wir ihn für unseren "Oli" genommen haben, brauchst Du natürlich für Dein "Pflänzchen" noch lange nicht!
Der Kübel, den es uns im Sturm zerdeppert hat, der war auch nur 2 Nummern kleiner als der neue.....
Toi, toi, toi..... für die "Oli-Rettung",
Eva-Maria


----------

